# Share your secret weapons to weightloss.



## sandilion

I thought it might be helpful to start a thread where the ladies who have had success with weight loss to share their tips and hints to their success.

I have a few secret weapons that Id like to share just in case other people aren't aware of them.

*First - Avocados. These things are an absolute necessity when it comes to burning fat. If you are not aware of their role with weight loss, i highly recommend you do some research on these amazing things :thumbup:

*Lemon tea's every morning, and whenever needed in general. They help boost your metabolism, detox and also fight off hunger!! So when you're feeling peckish but have already eat all you want to eat for the time being, or going through a process where you're shrinking your stomach to suit a more leaner eating life style, the initial stages of that can be very hard while we are adjusting - lemon tea's are awesome at helping control those annoying hunger pains.

*High protein/fats breakfast - No carbs first thing. Try this and see if you notice you have a lot less cravings through the day, especially for more carbs. I personally, and other people have found that we are a LOT less hungry and only want to eat when we need to.

We do need to eat some carbs though, so generally introducing them from mid morning onwards can be a be a lot better for you rather than having them, first thing and spiking your insulin response after fasting for 8 hours.

*Eating vegan for a week, then resuming back to what you prefer (as long as it's healthy and lean) I have found work wonders for me also as it has shocked my system, and therefore triggered a fast metabolism response and I have dropped weight very well once I have resumed back to my animal product based diet.

Anyways that's my tips that might be of some use to someone else :)


----------



## seoj

The Loseit app! LOL. So simple to me really- just counting calories and excercise and eating within my caloric intake for the day to lose weight... plus, SO nice having it on hand at all times. I really didn't understand HOW many calories I used to eat- it was a lot... and even with excercise, I could only maintain and/or gain for a lot of years-- so this is what helped me finally lose those last 15 lbs I'd been carrying around for a long time :) I also take several classes each week- Power, Step, Zumba to stay fit and strong. 

Plus I SEE what I eat- how much, what, etc... I eat healthier (overall- but not all the time lol). I did the anti-inflammatory diet for 3mos too several years back (for tummy troubles)- and besides helping with my digestion- I lost 5lbs without really trying ;) 

For sure like the avocado tip- Love that! Plus I never knew carbs in the morning weren't helpful-- I have protein, but for sure cut back on carbs and see... Thanks!


----------



## dream.catcher

Strength training.

Tone up, gain LBM, lose fat and eat more - what's not to love!?


----------



## sandilion

For sure dream.catcher - strength training is just amazing for us women!

seoj - yeah let me know if it works for you! Has worked wonders for me I have dropped 3 kilos in the past week since doing for a couple weeks.


----------



## Embo78

Is strength training lifting weights? Any tips? I've actually just joined a gym. Going later for the first time. Eeek!!


----------



## sandilion

Yes it's weight lifting :) Just remember us women are not designed to get big like men do. Wight training cuts our fat and makes us lean.

Are you able to get someone to show you if you haven't done it before? I highly recommend you get a trainer to show you some work outs and technique. It's something you need to be shown.

My tip is strength training and power lifting is the best for women. If you wanna get into it, work on building your strength. You'll have to start off light to begin for the first few sessions, but work on increasing your weights..... you will get results quick smart if you strength train and work on building your strength. :) You will get tone and definition, and feel amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Thank you sandilion :) As part of the induction I can actually have a free session with a trainer so I'll definitely be asking about this :)


----------



## sandilion

Yes do it!! And any decent trainer will encourage you! Weight lifting for women = amazing.

Also squats. Squats is where it's at!! :D

Let us know how you go! Be prepared to feel some pain though, especially while you're adapting. But it's a good pain that leads to wonderful things.


----------



## Embo78

I've done quite a lot of exercise along my journey. I'm currently doing 30 day shred so I know how painful those squats can be! In fact my ass aches as I type :haha:


----------



## sandilion

Hahaha nice. Well you look amazing so what you have been doing has definitely worked. Well done hun :)


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. I still have a very long way to go to be at a healthy weight. 

I forgot to say I've been following some of your tips this week. Protein breakfast and green tea with lemon. The tea really does help stave off hunger. 

I've gained 11 lbs back after the wedding but now I'm totally ready to complete this journey and get to my goal weight :thumbup:


----------



## sandilion

Oh great good to hear its worked for you too! Let me know how ya go with the protein/fats breakfast too. I cook my bacon in butter for added good fats. Still losing weight daily from it.

I actually just have the lemon in warm water! But id say mixing it with green tea is like heaps better! I should try that too :D I usually keep the tea's separate by why the hell not mix them? :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

I lost 4 lbs this week!!! I'm so glad I read your post last week :) 

I forgot to add my tips!!

My number one tip is to make sure you're eating enough. I've discovered that the more active I've become, the more I need to eat. It's taken me a long time to get my head around this because eating more just doesn't make sense if you're trying to lose weight, but if I cut my calories too low, my body just holds into the weight. 

In the early days, I was hungry a lot but drinking sparkling water just before a meal really helped to trick my body into thinking I was full. 

Drinking more water seems to help me lose weight. (2-3 ltres a day)

Allow yourself a treat day. It's hard to be 100% perfect when you have a very long journey (I'm trying to lose over 100 lbs)


----------



## crazyemmy

warm water with lemon and honey..the first thingin the morning...or a couple of times a day if you like! that works for me:)


----------



## lilesMom

If u reach a plateau , eat more for 2 days.
Ur body gets used to less calories and will become more efficient at conserving energy.
2 days tells ur body it's 'safe' to lose weight again ;-)

Salads with chilli relish and tuna.
Yummy and good 

Home made .veg soup 
Home made fruit smoothie with organic probiotic yoghurt 

Zumba

I'm 33 pounds down.
Lots more to go 
;-)


----------



## zephyr

I went gluten and dairy free due to health issues. Lost 25 kgs in the first 6 months by diet alone.
Now I have started beachbody insanity. Lost 5cm off my waist in 2 weeks and starting to tone up pretty quickly.

I definitely dont eat gluten free replacement packaged foods. I just ditched it entirely and stick to eggs meat fresh veges fruit and rice.
if it comes in a packet I avoid it wherever possible unless its something like a healthy sauce or spices to enhance the food im eating but I always pick one with no sugar in it.

I dont buy sugar and I use honey to sweeten my drinks.

I dont drink coffee and I stick to herbal teas.

I use a fair bit of olive oil in my salads always with apple cider vinegar.

I always start the day with a 3 egg omelette taking 1 or 2 yolks out cos I hate strong yolk taste.

I use coconut cream a lot but a natural one with no preservatives in it and I use that in everything from teas to mashed potato as a butter/milk replacement.

I breastfeed fine and I saw a dietician who said how im eating is good so I dont restrict myself or lack anything anywhere.

I dont count calories I eat when I want and till im full.

I load up on sugary fatty gluten free food at parties or special occasions. Then go back to clean eating a day or two later.

Those are my tips and what ive done and ive tried every diet under the sun and struggled with weightloss till I ditched the gluten.


----------



## sandilion

lilesMom said:


> If u reach a plateau , eat more for 2 days.
> Ur body gets used to less calories and will become more efficient at conserving energy.
> 2 days tells ur body it's 'safe' to lose weight again ;-)

Thanks for this!! I have just hot a plateau and it has really got me down. Ill eat more tomorrow and try to trick myself.


----------



## lilesMom

It really works for me.
Hope it does fir u too x


----------



## Faythe

^ yes, refeed days are brilliant for giving the body a kickstart if fatloss starts to dwindle.

I always prefer a high protein breakfast but sometimes I go into robot mode and find I have 2 slices of toast.

My fave breakfast has to be protein pancakes with a drizzle of raw honey and some cinnamon.


----------



## lilesMom

I didnt know there was a name for it faythe thanks.
Ive lost 5 pounds since mt last post 10 days ago. Yey.
Another thing I eat loads of is weetabix.
I eat it with spreadable cheese on and tea ;-)
Very filling but low in ccalories.


----------



## OmarsMum

No processed food or dairy (including cereals), loads of greens (low in calories, full of nutrients & filling), raw food (i'm so creative with salads), green juices & smoothies, supergreens powder, warm lemon or homemade ginger tea 1st thing in the morning (I use natural maple syrup or raw honey as sweetener), avocados, limiting meat & animal protein to once a week. No calorie counting or dieting here, I lost 2 kgs without tryjng, I just changed how & what I eat.


----------



## sandilion

A good dose of a stomach bug does the job! :haha:

Now to just try and keep the weight off!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha. I got a tummy bug while preg . 
Was down half atone in few days.
It wasn't long creeping back ;-)


----------



## sandilion

Oh dear a tummy bug while preg - couldn't think of anything worse!!


----------



## pandacub

Some good tips here :) 
I find increasing protein works wonders But I always get stuck on breakfasts, can anyone give me some ideas? (Bearing in mind I don't like eggs!) If I'm having a good morning I'll have porridge but it'd be good to have a change.


----------



## lilesMom

Fruit salad. 
Weetabix.
Bacon (no fat obvs) and tomatoes
Beans in toast. (proper bread )
Fruit smoothie with spinach (u dont taste spinach.)
Lasts 3 days in fridge .


----------

